# Best books i've read



## Tyson (May 17, 2004)

Ok so here are my favorites. 

Harry potter series
Bartamaeus trilogy
Inkheart
Eragon
City of Ember
Charlie Bone series(If you like any of these they are simmilar and if you like one then you might like the rest)
     I would also like to read the DaVinci code and Angels and Demons by Dan brown. If there are any books simmilar to these that you know of and you liked then please tell me.


----------



## strangedaze (May 17, 2004)

Some of the books I've read recently and loved are:

- A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess
Anyone feeling a malenky bit poogly? I love dystopias.

- Pilgrim by Timothy Findley
An intriguing Jungian tale (hell, he's a chief character). Has Pilgrim really lived forever?

- The World According to Garp by John Irving
An absolute delight to read. Garp is an unforgettable character, and after seeing the movie will forever be remembered as Robin Williams.

- Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov
It's hard not to feel sorry for poor Humbert Humbert. Nabokov's prose is lyrical and enthralling.

- 1984 by George Orwell
Did I mention I love dystopias? The finest of them all!

-The Trial by Franz Kafka
Poor, poor Joseph K. Imagine being arrested and not told the crime. My theory is that he's gay, but that's entirely an opinion call.

- Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
Yes, I read it for school, but it was a good read nonetheless. 

-The PowerBook by Jeannette Winterson
I'm not entirely sure I loved this book, but I certainly enjoyed it. The epitome of postmodern narrative forms.


----------



## The Death (May 20, 2004)

Mountain of Machniek by Kendall Pack


----------



## Blackdragonhide (May 27, 2004)

> Bartamaeus trilogy



I didn#'t know the second two had been released! Can you tell me their titles please


----------



## Tyson (May 28, 2004)

They haven't been released but i was just saying that because i want to and probbaby like them just as much.


----------



## Tyson (May 28, 2004)

(want to read them is what I meant.)


----------



## tekp (May 30, 2004)

Oh I see.

So do I! Hehe

The first one was very good, funny yet adventurous and exciting. Very clever.

I couldn't decide on my books of all time though, sorry!


----------



## ink stained dreamer (May 30, 2004)

My very favorite books are-
"Little Women" by Louisa May Alcott
"The Chronicles of Narnia" by C.S. Lewis

Other books I have re-read countless times-
"The Last Silk Dress" by Ann Rinaldi
"Black Beauty" by Anna Sewell
"The Little Princess" by Frances Burnett

I'm also a newly converted Tolkien addict  :lol:


----------



## Tyson (May 31, 2004)

tekp said:
			
		

> Oh I see.
> 
> So do I! Hehe
> 
> ...



When I first saw and read the cover of the book I was like this is a Harry Potter Remake but it is so much different and it's style is way good. I can't wait for the other two to come out. Have you read any of the other books I have posted about?
                                               Tyson


----------



## tekp (May 31, 2004)

Harry potter series
Bartamaeus trilogy
Inkheart
Eragon
City of Ember
Charlie Bone series(If you like any of these they are simmilar and if you like one then you might like the rest) 

I have read the five Harry Potters, although they're not too great in my opinion, the Amulet of Samarkand, Eragon and, err, that's it.

Did you know Eragon was written by a person who started on it when they were 14  they're 18 now though...


----------



## Tyson (May 31, 2004)

What did you think of Eragon? Yeah I knew he was that young and that is inspiring, but did you know he was a genius he graduated at 15.


----------

